# Bodybuilding With Steroids Damages Kidneys



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding With Steroids Damages Kidneys Athletes who use anabolic steroids may gain muscle mass and strength, but they can also destroy their kidney function, according to a paper being presented at the American Society of Nephrology’s 42nd Annual Meeting and Scientific Exposition in San Diego, CA. The findings indicate that the habitual use of steroids [...]

*Read More...*


----------

